# She has swallowed an olive pit!



## Güneş'sMom (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello fellow members,
My Golden Retriever puppy is 6 kilograms big, (11lbs) and she has swallowed an olive pit. I've called the vet if something needs to be done, and she said, if it is only one pit, nothing bad will happen. But I keep on worrying and worrying. Do you think it might cause a problem?:|:frown2:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree with your vet and think there is very little chance the olive pit will cause a problem. This is likely something that her stomach can break down before passing through her system. And even without that, I doubt it would be large enough to cause a blockage.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Puppies can cause so much worry.  Good thing they are extremely adorable and have those eyes that can just melt our hearts. Not a vet so I would stick with what she said. I looked around on the internet and it looks like the pits seem to be a choking hazard. She has already swallowed it so that hazard does not apply. It is rough being a puppy mom but time goes by fast and when she is older you will be able to laugh at all the puppy antics she put you through. She is beautiful.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

If I had a dollar for every time my dog did something that freaked me out.....  

I think your vet has given you good advice. I would just watch her for the next several days. If she starts to act like she's in pain, stops eating/drinking, or stops having normal bowel movements, you could take her in. But likely it will pass through her system without a problem.


----------

